# Which headset for Le Champion Ti?



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

I realize that the Le Champ Ti takes an integrated headset, but when I went to look over at www.UniversalCycles.com they have all different 'insertion' ratings on headsets.

Does anybody know which would be the proper one for this bike?

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=103

Thanks


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

btw - I was wondering if this headset work work well on my LeChamp Ti.

Cane Creek IS-3


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

randyharris said:


> btw - I was wondering if this headset work work well on my LeChamp Ti.
> 
> Cane Creek IS-3


Randy: Have you dropped a note to Mike at BD? He should be the expert on this one.

Just out of personal curiosity, are you replacing the headseat out of necessity or as an upgrade?


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

Mike Overly said:


> Randy: Have you dropped a note to Mike at BD? He should be the expert on this one.
> 
> Just out of personal curiosity, are you replacing the headseat out of necessity or as an upgrade?


No I haven't checked with Mike yet.

I really love my Le Champion Ti road bike, it is very high quality and everything works well. With the exception of two components from when I assembled the bike. The first is the seatpost caller, it cracked the very first time I used it, and the other was the headset. It just seems very cheap and flimsy to me and I have been worried that it will fail at some point. After about 1200 miles on the bike now I feel like I better replace it before I regret it.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

randyharris said:


> No I haven't checked with Mike yet.
> 
> I really love my Le Champion Ti road bike, it is very high quality and everything works well. With the exception of two components from when I assembled the bike. The first is the seatpost caller, it cracked the very first time I used it, and the other was the headset. It just seems very cheap and flimsy to me and I have been worried that it will fail at some point. After about 1200 miles on the bike now I feel like I better replace it before I regret it.



It is an okay headset, but definitely on the cheaper end of the spectrum. I replaced mine as well. Love the feel of this bike.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

akeelor said:


> It is an okay headset, but definitely on the cheaper end of the spectrum. I replaced mine as well. Love the feel of this bike.


I'd love to know which headset you used.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

randyharris said:


> I'd love to know which headset you used.



1 1/8" FSA Orbit IS-2 Integrated. It is much more solid.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Interesting, according to the documentation I received with my frame, it is already an FSA headset. I suppose they could change but Mike at BD should be able to give you the info you need.

In any case, there are at least three different bearing sizes and they are printed on the sides of the bearings so check what you have before you make a purchase.

As I think about it, it occurs to me that we are not talking about the bearing part of the headset, but you guys are referring to the top cap and expander plug at the top. Here I would agree with you, I also replaced mine with a model from Ridley, which has a very long contact area.

I answer to the above question about "insertion sizes" this article here can tell you what is going on. Integrated headsets come in at least 3 sizes.


----------

